# Your most memorable rescue



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I always enjoy looking over the Rescue Section called Where they are Now. I'm so thankful for those folks that follow up and give us updates. Well I got to thinking, wouldn't it be nice to do a thread on some of our most memorable rescues. Maybe its a case that really stood out in your mind, a dog you rescued or just one that really touched your heart. 
I have several. Of course, first and foremost would have to be Millie. Hopefully her story will fill a book someday (if so, I want to buy a copy for sure Donna). Another one I remember is Abby she was the black GSD that GSDNE has rescued, she was put in a foster home and got placed only to find those around her discover she didn't like cats. The new owners sadly returned Abby but the rescue but by then her former foster home was taken by another dog and it was necessary to kennel her (something she soooo didn't want). Abby finally got her home and I believe she even has a little golden retriever brother now. 
Of course, I'll never forget Lady Belle, a white GSD that had mammorary tumors and a skin condition. She went off to a santcuary in Florida. 
Shep was another one. He got a wonderful home with one of our members here. Oh, can't forget Anna-she became the ruler of the country called JeanPackastan!!! True royality no doubt. 
I always enjoyed updates of Star who went to live with Paul. A White GSD who really shined with his love. 
I think the most memorable dog of all for me had to be an old hound dog. As long as I live I will never forget that dog. He was posted with his 'sister', a young GSD...I think it was in PA. She had severe seperation anxiety whenever they were apart she would cry and look for him. I could only picture how my little girl Shoshona would be like this if ever left in a cold shelter with only her big brother Shiloh for comfort. 
The Shelter was planning on euthanising him as soon as she was placed. That picture of him captured my heart like no other-here he was, his one chance for a picture to save his life and he truely gave it his best. He proudly posed for the picture with his cloudy eyes and grey muzzle. I tell ya, he was the most beautiful dog in the world to me and I'm really not big into hound dogs. Thankfully, a rescue stepped in and saved them both-together!! I lost track of them somehow but I'll never forget that face. 
Oh, there are just sooo many. Speaking of pictures, I remember Thor out in Ohio. He took one of the worst pictures I'd ever sceen. He was pulled by Lake Erie GSD rescue and later placed in a loving home. 
There are so many, but these are just a few I can think of offhand. Thank you all involved in rescue for helping make these memories that I cherish.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

the one that sticks out the most for me outside of my own dogs is a Akita rescue that I somehow got involved it. At the time I was working for a vet and I recieved a phone call about 26 Akita's that needed rescueing. The story was a sad one, the husband of the house came home form work and shot the wife 6 times point blank in the head, then he turned the gun on himself. The rescue I worked with in saving these animals had heard that there was a rescue person at this vets office and called to see if we would go to the home of these dogs and vaccinate each one so they could move them. So in the middle of January, below 0 my vet and I were out in the elements vacinating 26 Akita's. I have heard alot about Akita's being agressive. Not one of these dogs had an issue with use. There were some with medical issues, but that was it. The rescue, Akita rescue of Central NY, had a number of RV's there to help move the dogs, but there were 9 of them that they couldn't fit, and they were going to leave them till the had transport set up. My outstanding vet offered to take them to the clinic and keep them there. After about a month we had a spay/neuter merethon, all the dogs were brought back to the clinic, a vet from NJ came and for 9 hours we spayed and neutered dogs. It was a very long day, but so worth all that we put into it. Out of the 26 dogs we lost 2 due to illness, the rest found wonderful loving homes and we made a ton of new friends.

The other that sticks out was a horse rescue. There were 30 horses coming from Canada, all were PMU horse. Everyone of them had owners waiting for them when the tractor trailer pulled in. Most of these mares were pregnant, and hadn't been touched in a long time. 

Then there is my own personal young lady Gabby. She came from a breeder who had lost the rest of the litter. Gabby was the only one living and the breeder was waiting for her to die, she told me this herself. I ended up giving the breeder a bottle and formula to feed this girl over night and to bring her to me the next day. Well to my surprise she did, along with 2 other females and the mother to this one pup. Well when I got Gabby she was 2 weeks old, she is now a fresh 3 year old who enjoys life to the fullest.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh my gosh, those are such heartwarming stories. Thank you so much for sharing. Can you post a pic of Gabby??


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Buddy....sweet Buddy...left to suffer unnoticed ...invisible......I wish I could have saved you sooner..........we only had two weeks together before I had to let you go....but in my heart you will forever be. Until we meet again....... 











CRY FROM A LONELY DOG

author unknown

I wish someone would tell me, What it is that I've done wrong.

Why do I have to stay chained up, And be left alone so long?

They seemed glad to have me, When I came here as a pup.

There were many things we'd do, When I was growing up.

The master said he'd train me, As a companion and a friend.

The mistress said she'd never fear, To be alone again.

The children said they'd feed me, And brush me every day.

They'd play with me and walk me, if only I could stay.

But now the master "hasn't time", The mistress says I shed

she doesn't want me in the house, not even to be fed.

The children never walk me, They always say: "Not now".

I wish that I could please them, Won't someone tell me how?

All I had you see is love, I wish they would explain.

Why they said they wanted mine, and left it on a chain?


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

that is so heartbreaking,yet so true if a dog could tell us how they feel


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

oh Mary Ann, that is one of the most touching poems and pictures I've even sceen. I could easly see how he was able to touch your heart so. Did he go on to a rescue?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

No..he was humanely euthanized by my vet due to his medical issues...there was nothing that could be done....I tried everything......I held him and kissed him...and let him go... ..he haunts me to this day....I have his ashes


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

A few people have been kind enough to post Buddy's pic and this poem on their sites as a tribute to him...so that he is never forgotten...and that maybe...just maybe.. it will make someone think...about that forgotten dog in their back yard.....


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so very thankful he had you. I know you so I'm sure you did EVERYTHING to save him, but at least he knew your love those last couple of weeks of his life. Thanks for sharing such a touching story.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomOh my gosh, those are such heartwarming stories. Thank you so much for sharing. Can you post a pic of Gabby??


Did someone say pictures, here you go. 








[/img] 
This picture is from 3 years ago when she first got to me. I never thought she would make it. I chose her name according to her survival. Gabriele mean gods able body.








[/img] 
Still no ears, buy her eyes are open.








[/img] 
Here comes the ears. And she can see now.








[/img] 
Gabby can see, has ears and found out she can run.








[/img] 
Here she is this summer loving life. 

Gabby had such a strong will to survive, I am truely honored that I was able to help her.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

My mom and I went to pick up a Bearded Collie for the BC rescue here a few years back. We went up to the house and this HUGE grey dog came romping toward us. This dog dwarfed GSDs. He was giant sized!!

We looked at eachother and laughed as I said quietly "That is NOT a Beardie, there must be another dog around here"

The woman came around from the side of the house and we introduced ourselves. I asked where the Beardie was and she looked at me funny before looking down at this (what I believed to be) Irish Wolfhound mix.

We took this dog and put him in the backseat of my moms Lincoln Town Car, where he took up the WHOLE SEAT!! We got him home and brought him inside where our Beardie looked at him sideways. This dog had no formal (or informal) obedience or training.

I had a tamale and accidentally dropped it. I reached down to pick it up and throw it away, something I was used to being able to do with the Beardies and this thing INHALED the WHOLE TAMALE before I could get close. He almost took my foot with it. He jumped up on the couch, which was something dogs were not allowed to do at my moms and when I told him to get off he looked at me and layed over on his side. So I took his collar and he growled at me. He was friendly until you tried to tell him he could not do something. 

I often wonder where he ended up...this "Neardie". I also wonder if the woman who surrendered him really thought she had a Neardie (Bearded Collie Mix) or if she ran out of Irish Wolfound rescues and started in on the closest color dog that looked like him. This dog was so big that our Beardie was walking underneath him at one point! LoL!!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

oh boy, I have read through your posts so far and it makes me really emotional. I am going to honestly tell you that there are so many from these urgent boards that I am never going to forget and I am so greatful to everyone that helped... 2 sisters on the run, fritz, hans, and especially Sable. Sable was in VA, and her petfinder read, SABLE IS A NICE GIRL WHO HAS HAD A ROUGH LIFE SHE WAS SHOT WITH BUCKSHOT AND HAS ALREADY HEALED BUT IT DID LEAVE SOME SCARRING. VGSR saved her and eventually adopted her and says she is like a brand new dog and very loved by her family.










My most memorible rescue that I was personally involved in was Summer (Also known as Ms. Indiana) from Porter County Animal Control in Valparaiso, IN. She was listed in the Urgent section here, and White Paws saved her (Thank you so much). I went to pull her from the shelter and could not get her out of her kennel. There was a shelter packed full of dogs all so anxious to get out, and I was doing everything I could to lure out the one dog that was too scared to leave. I did get her out, and when I got her home, she just stayed in one spot... would not move for anything. I do not know what someone did to make her so scared. She was such a good girl. Even with all of the excitement, she never got tense or showed the least bit of aggression. If anyone from White Paws knows what happened to summer, can you let me know? I think about her often.











There was also this guy. He was called Tango. If my mind serves me right, Melody named him Trevor, maybe not though. I pulled him out of a rural shelter and took him to Central Indiana German Shepherd Rescue. I gave him a Merrick bone to eat for the trip, and I will never forget the look on his face and the way he had to figure out how to eat it, like he'd never had a bone before. I liked him a lot. I would have kept him if I could have. Unfortunately, even though we did not originally know he was sick, he was, and he passed away in Melody's arms just a few days later.










I have so many more... I could go on and on. Thanks for posting this. I just realized I never get to tell these stories to anyone.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Suma and Gracie & Ruth's rescues are both really close to my heart, too. Shannon saved them all at that last moment. Thank you Shannon. If you have not seen their videos you have to.

Suma:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0ndO1YUAJY


Gracie and Ruth:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLkgwIOrY84


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Thanks so much for your post. I foster dogs and perhaps because every one is different I love all of them, and cannot pick out a favorite, albiet I did adopt an older dog. The mean, so called vicious, they come around, the shy and abused more slowly.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

This is Hans. He was left tied to the back fence of the veterinary hospital where I work. He had the worst case of Perianal Fistulas that have ever been seen. My boss wanted to PTS him, but I convinced him not to and to try to treat him. The girls at the shelter researched PFs and changed his food and my boss found medication for him at low cost. After 5 months Hans' PFs were 98% cleared up. He was adopted by a great family and the lake you see is in his back yard. He went from almost going to God's Heaven to living at a place that is Heaven on Earth.

There was also Coco. He was surrendered weighing 140 pounds and had a severe skin condition and ear infections. Thru a dear friend here, MaryAnn he was fostered in a wonderful home til he could heal. He ended up having a thyroid condition and that caused the skin and ear problems. He lost 40+ pounds and was adopted out to a wonderful home.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Of the ones I have personally had a hand in, my favorites would have to be Paul's Star, the Laker boys Martin and Jordan (taken in by Why Not Me? rescue), my Traveler that was abandoned at a rest stop some 5 or more years ago that I ended up keeping, the Whisky Boys (Jack Daniels and Jim Beam...RIP Jim) and my Lucky Charm (came from same guy who had Star, Destiny, Destiny's children and Lilly). My absolute favorite non GSD was my sheltie Sassy. She came into the shelter where I worked as a bite case (family rediscovered they had a dog and the kid got bit) over the Christmas holidays. Shelter director spared her but couldn't "adopt" her out due to liability but allowed me to take her. I worked with her for a week leaving my lunch leftovers and going out to the run to talk to her. She ran and hid outside until I left and then she'd come in and eat. When I went to take her home I went in the run armed with a muzzle, catch pole and leash. I slipped the leash over her head and picked her up and carried her out of the shelter. When I got home I made her sit on my lap for about 30 minutes while I stroked and petted her and then I let her go hide. A few weeks later she developed Distemper and was very sick. She made a full recovery to the delight and amazement of the vet. She lived to be 9 yrs old, I came home from work one day to find her. She had layed down to go to sleep and never woke up.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I remember Traveler, what a story! Is he still with you?


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Hannah was, by far, my most memorable rescue. It is a long story, and I am too lazy to re-type it, so this is the link to a post I put up in Birthdays back in June.

Hannah, from Texas to Alaska


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Those picture of Gabby are wonderful!!!! What a precious little baby she was, and she grew up to be one stunning young lady!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

These are all such touching stories. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

can someone please tell me where paul's /star's story can be found????? would love to read it.i so love all donna's stories and pics.she has afew more i would also love to read.


----------



## bifocalbabe (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=178509


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Traveler is still here. He has worked through some of his issues but still has quite a few. Although he'd probably do better in a calmer household, it would be difficult to find someone to take him and he's adjusted to the routine here. I kind of like him, quirks and all!







I also forgot to mention Gracie (a.k.a. Swiffer) sister to Spiritmam's Eli, one of the stifflegged pups from UT Knoxville. That was a rewarding rescue and she is happy in her new home with her new family. Here's her web page, her name is now Delilah. http://adyfam.com/us/delilah.htm


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Most memorable rescue I've OWNED - Sadie.

Most memorable rescue dog I've fostered - Sparks (Lab with serious allergies).


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Cindy! You do realize that you're the reason that all three of them... Gracie, Ruth and Suma were rescued. If you hadn't cross-posted their stories, I wouldn't never seen them. I think you and I make a pretty good team!









This has encouraged me to get some updated photos of Ruthie and Suma... I'll have to dig up their old threads in the Where Are They Now section... it's been a while since I've posted new ones. Oooops!

Anyway, I always love the before/after photos... so here they are again:

Gracie - Murfreesboro PAWS, May 2007









Ruth - Murfreesboro PAWS, May 2007









Suma - Chatsworth GA, Feb 2008









Me & my girls


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

Mary Ann, 
Buddy was one of my most memorable rescues on this board... I remember bawling while reading your posts. Such a sweet soul!!


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

Avamom's Apollo... my all-time favorite guy! He has that same look in his eyes that my Ruthie has.... soulful.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Of course I have to say my Rhen is the most memorable but truthfully they all are pretty memorable. Mary Ann I know your heart is still broken for Buddy and I can still hear the hurt in your voice when you speak of him. My heart is broken for you. I will forever hold Diesel close although I was not lucky enough to be allowed to have his ashes. Maybe that's what is most memorable and why we keep trying harder.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Shannon you have done an amazing job with them!!!! They look beautiful!!


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

i have heard so much about diesel and the diesel fund.and i think i have read the story.However ,i like to reread things.can anyone tell me the thread? thanks in advance.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I remember almost all of these rescues







It sure does warm the heart to see folow ups and pictures of them so very happy in their new homes. I don't think people that don't do what we do realize the passion we have, how when we are working a dog it just kind of takes over our lives. how we go to bed thinking of them and wake up with them on our mind. I recently was told someone it seems I walk a bit slower when I'm working a dog-its almost like I have the weight of that dog on my shoulders. When its finally safe that weight is taken off but my heart is just a little bit bigger as it now includes a spot that will always belong to that dog!
Thanks for sharing these stories of these precious furbabies.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I have several very memorable ones, but only have time to post one right now. It was a foster that I had last August, from this board out of Heard, GA who we were told it was a girl until she was neutered lol. So, s/he went from being Misha to Keagan!!







He would not come out of his crate on transport-he submissively peed there and with us for awhile. His very first friend was my daughter Brianna who hugged him-he was attached to her ever since. He was one of my hardest rescue's to let go, I still get mushy over him. We do think he was abused, if my husband even went to pet him he peed, cringed, it was a sad sight to see. He spent close to 3 months with us, and when we finally felt confident to bring him to meet and greet after months of working with him-he sold himself like no other!!! People couldnt believe he was the same dog she had seen on transport. He made me a very proud mommy that day-not one drop of pee and he greeted everyone!!







It was such a honor and humbling experience to have him here.Here he is the day we got him off transport- we had to pick him up and lift him out of his crate.

My first friend:









Getting braver!









here I am in my new home! All grown up and confident!


----------



## sclark1795 (Jul 2, 2004)

Danni,

I will never forget this one. I wanted to cry when he peed and then again when Brianna went over to him and his face just literally lit up. You really did an amazing job. The first time I saw him at Meet & Greet I couldn't beleive he was the same dog. You are a great foster mom.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks Danni for the update about Keagon. I did not realize he had gone to his new home. He looks so confident and mature and that last picture. BTW Great work dealing with the submissive peeing. I knew you could handle it.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Shannon they are all so beautiful - Suma's ears are even up in that picture! I am smiling from ear to ear!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Thank you Sue!! I remember that was the day you got Lilly too right? You are also a wonderful foster mom and friend, and I very muchappreciate all your support you have given me with my fosters, especially Ricky.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Wow, what a beautiful dog. If I had that girl, I might well have adopted her and I don't need another Shepherd in my house.

I have fostered about eight this year, and all but two have been placed. One I adopted, and my current rescue, described as mean and aggressive as doing fine.

But the one I remember the most was named Star. She would toss her food all over the place, never eating out of a dish , bend the metal on her crate trying to get out, take the laundry and pile it on my bed, and when it was time to swim in the river, totally ignored my commands. However, Star was great with people and other animals. 

When she was adopted I figured she would be returned. Instead her new family had nothing but praise for Star, and sent our rescue tons of pictures.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Wow Danni, those pictures of your daughter with Keagan are just priceless!!! Now thats what we should be teaching our children-love and respect for our animals. Great job and a wonderful success story!


----------

